# MBTI Types as Heroes and Villains



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

I see the functions as something someone starts out with but can be used differently depending on that person. That's maybe why there are 'healthy' and 'unhealthy' versions of types, where the healthy ones are using their functions in a way that you agree with and the unhealthy ones aren't. Which is why there can be such a range of different personalities in a single type. It's about the way you think, not what you think about. /end mini-rant.

So here's a game I thought might be fun, make up a hero and villain for each type.

I'll give a go:
*ESFJ hero:* Having lost all faith in the governing system after a specific event, they become the leader of a rag-tag group of others who have also failed to benefit from the system. Under the hero's leadership they become close and make a living all while side-stepping the system. When their way of life is threatened the hero uses their Fe, Si and Ne to make a plan to save the day.

*ESFJ Villain:* Believes that the world is a mess and the only person who would be able to rule it is them. How so many people are just cast aside in favor of a small percentage is part of their motivation. Their plan began as an ambitious thought but they have now spent years researching their enemy and how to properly undermine them. They will strike when they feel that what they have prepared is enough to overthrow the people at the top and replace them. The strike will be thorough, fast and deadly.


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

*xNFJ Hero -* Becomes fed up of injustice around them. Begins to pick up smaller signs of discrimination and slowly realizes the majority's apathy towards them, and their link to bigger, more shocking cases. Gets severely pissed off, and starts to find people with likewise beliefs. Subconsciously inspires them to become more passionate about whatever the cause is. Over several years, even decades, convinces people about things in society which need to change.

*xNFJ Villain -* Starts to get fed up of not being treated well, but instead of trying to get equality like the good INFJ, pushes people to believe that the tables need to be inverted, and they should get power over the people who betrayed them, despite said people probably doing little wrong. Inevitably leads to a fucked up God Complex. Consciously manipulates people to divert to their way of thinking. Eventually aims to create a dystopian society which they get complete control of.

*xSTP Hero -* Probably kick started by someone needing help, maybe someone taken hostage, someone in real physical danger. Goes on a destructive journey to save that lone person's life, sacrificing many a "bad guy" to eventually rescue them. Undoubtedly has a row with several different types of authority throughout telling them that it's not worth the risk, which is immediately followed by them flipping the bird and jumping out the window akin to a CGI ninja. Looks like a total badass throughout.

*xSTP Villain -* Becomes a mercenary, an assassin, a gun for hire. Calm and collected on the outside but truly messed up inside, probably buries self in drink/drugs/sex as an analgesic. Has no morals probably due to a traumatic event which eventually causes a complete lack of innocence/empathy. Probably has no family/friends to do anything good for, but their estrangement/death might have been his/her fault in the first place. A possibility that they tried to tread the Hero path, but unlike the action movie heroes they idolized, they failed and gave up on anything inside that was worth fighting for. Eventually gets killed, ironically, by an xSTP Hero.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Sounds about right. What about the other types? Like xSFP, xNTJ, xSTJ, etc.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

In fiction with those rogue xSTP cops who break the rules and causes chaos, I always imagine the irate supervisor/captain who yells "what the hell were you thinking???" to be an xSTJ. Particularly ESTJ, although I don't know that this type of fictional role is a hero or villain per se. Maybe villain if they're obstructing the hero's ability to do their job the right way.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

xNTP Hero: Someone who is gifted in technology and science. They use that gift to make any combat gear needed to become a hero. Then it's used for whatever purpose that they have to be involved in heroics.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

XSTP Hero: Batman
XSTP Villain: Bane


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

SharkT00th said:


> XSTP Hero: Batman XSTP Villain: Bane


 Are you talking movies, comics, or both?


----------



## te1389 (Dec 8, 2012)

INTP Villain: Comes up with the most evil plan imaginable, puts it off for someone else to do.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

Mysteryman said:


> Are you talking movies, comics, or both?


They are both XSTP's since they rely on tactics and coordination to achieve their ends. Neither of the two are master strategists. You could argue Bane is, but I argue that Bane is a master tactician (SP temperament) and a damn good opportunist.

IF you are looking for strategists in the Batman universe examine the Joker(INTJ) and the Riddler (INTP).


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

SharkT00th said:


> They are both XSTP's since they rely on tactics and coordination to achieve their ends. Neither of the two are master strategists. You could argue Bane is, but I argue that Bane is a master tactician (SP temperament) and a damn good opportunist. IF you are looking for strategists in the Batman universe examine the Joker(INTJ) and the Riddler (INTP).


 I agree.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

I disagree. ENTP = Joker, INTJ = Batman. 

I'll have reasons up shortly.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

ISTJ Hero: A man who wanted to become a cop but didn't qualify due to a medical condition. Then he starts patroling & stops criminals, using the police's regulations & rules as his own.


----------



## alexhammy (Jan 12, 2014)

Mr Freeze-INTP. INTP's normally don't give a shit. Mr freeze is not really a bad guy. He'll do anything to help save his wife.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

the greatest ingenuity is the greatest heroic act.

Hence, NTs are the TRUE heroes. :tongue:


----------



## geraldineL (Jul 16, 2014)

ENTP Hero: Upbeat and friendly, but under the surface a bit manipulative and shady. Prone to whining and snarkiness, but ready to step up when the situation demands it. A very cerebrally oriented hero. Works with others, if not as a team of equals, then at least with an army of minions. Tendency towards eccentric problem solving. Expect the unexpected, and expect not to know about it until its already been done.

ENTP Villain: (see ENTP Hero) (then add batshit crazy)


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

geraldineL said:


> ENTP Hero: Upbeat and friendly, but under the surface a bit manipulative and shady. Prone to whining and snarkiness, but ready to step up when the situation demands it. A very cerebrally oriented hero. Works with others, if not as a team of equals, then at least with an army of minions. Tendency towards eccentric problem solving. Expect the unexpected, and expect not to know about it until its already been done.
> 
> ENTP Villain: (see ENTP Hero) (then add batshit crazy)


I'm an anti-hero then I guess?


----------



## geraldineL (Jul 16, 2014)

Personally, I call myself an anti-villain. But to each his own, I guess. :wink:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

geraldineL said:


> Personally, I call myself an anti-villain. But to each his own, I guess. :wink:


If I do end up hungry with power, from ruling over an unnamed territory full of people, and get usurped by some morons, I think I'll end up like The Joker.


----------



## geraldineL (Jul 16, 2014)

Yup, the Joker sounds about right. I can relate- I would totally dress up my henchmen in matching makeup so they look just like me. But not as good-looking. Like, channeling my vibe, but not stealing it. Yup, I could do that. 
I'd have to be crazy as hell to get there though, or be playing crazy. Up until that point (going along with your hungry for power scenario), I would be working the magic behind the scenes, whilst distracting the sheeple with a more agreeable public image. And wonderful makeup skills.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I think I've created a mentally unstable ESFP villain, by accident; well he isn't a hero, or an anti-hero. And his twin is a crazy ENTP. So yeah.


----------

